# Ever deliver your own package by chance?



## jwcastle (Apr 29, 2016)

We're Flex drivers so obviously we're Amazon customers as well. 
Has anyone ever come across your own package to deliver to yourself?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nope. There's no amazon flex in my neighborhood


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Delivered my own package, and my wife refused to give me a tip.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!! (Sep 30, 2015)

You should have called support on her. lol


----------



## Hellokitty77 (Feb 13, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Nope. There's no amazon flex in my neighborhood


You can still place an order and use the pickup location as the address. I live out of the delivery area as well but didn't want to miss out on some sale items. My order was assigned to a driver, and he "delivered" it to my car.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!! (Sep 30, 2015)

I delivered items to the same guy twice in a parking lot. His home was out of the delivery area.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

krazo said:


> Delivered my own package, and my wife refused to give me a tip.


You should give her the shaft


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

If you got a package that was yours, couldn't you have just scanned it and kept it as delivered?


----------



## Hellokitty77 (Feb 13, 2016)

monkeemama17 said:


> If you got a package that was yours, couldn't you have just scanned it and kept it as delivered?


Yep you sure can. I've ordered a few times for delivery at the warehouse since I'm out of the delivery area. First time it was given to another driver to "deliver" and second time it was on my route.


----------

